# Need drivers for GW 610 Media Center/ BTW



## lostinAZ (Jan 26, 2009)

My son-in law rebuilt the hard drive in his Gateway 610 Media Center/BTW (03-DT009-01XL) and doesn't have the original CD's with the drivers. He needs the Ethernet driver. He called Gateway but they said they don't support this model anymore. Where can I find drivers for this model?:4-dontkno


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

From my research their appears to be support at Gateway's Website. http://support.gateway.com/support/...473&model=10474&os=10406&type=10095&st=browse. Other drivers are available under step 4>file type>edit.


----------



## lostinAZ (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Son-in-Law says he checked there first and it's not the correct driver.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

What is your motherboard model and version? A valid 10 or 13 digit serial number might help. If you are talking about an on board Ethernet driver and have an OS installed try installing a PCI Ethernet card and let windows pick up the device and install generic drivers. You will be able to get online. Window's Custom updates may list your on board Ethernet and other software, hardware drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Gateway is not listing a Lan driver for this machine:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=Media+center+610&st=kw

This usually means the driver is supplied under XP.
Can you go to the Device Manager and post all the errors.
Also on these errors Right click>Properties>Details tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lostinAZ (Jan 26, 2009)

This is an on board Ethernet device. This PC is like a large laptop in that all components are packaged together as I'm told (don't have the machine here, I'm in Phoenix, PC is in Salt Lakle city). There is no way to install add on cards.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,
Is there a way you can post a EVEREST(a link is under my signature) report on this machine?
This will give us the info we need for the Hardware you have.

Or post what you find as instructed in post #5
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lostinAZ (Jan 26, 2009)

I have passed on the request for the DEV/VEN numbers and output from EVEREST but haven't gotten and replies. I have sent my son-in-law an USB Network Adapter so I'll leave it at that since he isn't repling. If he wishes to persue the Onboard Network Adapter issue he can post her.

Thanks to everyone for all the help/suggestions. This is a great forum.


----------



## Kodiak69 (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are still looking for drivers I have them and can email them to you. I have just finished fixing a GW610 XL.


----------



## ekaplan323 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kodiak,

I just had to reload Windows XP on my Gateway 610 and I am in dedperate need of the drivers including the ethernet driver. If you can email them that would be great.:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thread Hijacked to many times
Thread closed


----------

